# Montage/Collage



## DBIGS (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not 100% sure if this is in the correct area to post so my apologies if not and the mods can move it if they feel necessary.

I have seen a few exceptional montage/collages over the last few months where literally 100's of images are used, these images seem to be placed at random but when you step back and look at the image you can see a 'whole' image made from all the smaller images.  As an example it might be 100's of basketball images (from the same team) of different players in different actions but an overall image of a player/action can be seen when you step back and look at the image.  Does this description make any sense?

If anyone knows how this is done, has a tutorial or knows where a video tutorial or a specific piece of software complete this can be found I would be really appreciative as I like the look of this and can see a lot of uses in it at my school.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 2, 2010)

kinda like this?

http://www.scrapbook-scrapbooking.com/Images/Articles/PhotoMosaic/PhotoMosaic.jpg

i googled "little photos make a big photo" and was directed to yahoo! answers.

it's called a photo mosaic, and there are some free softwares...
Pixisnap - Free Photo Mosaic Maker and Polaroid Picture Editor
Photo-mosaics maker with no software to download /v.2010

to name a couple.

post results...id be curious to see how well they work.


----------



## DBIGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for that, it looks like it is exactly what I am after and I will let you know how well it works.

Cheers


----------

